# Virtual peeing game on the Wii



## frocher (Apr 4, 2008)

...........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 4, 2008)

I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I just don't even know what to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2008)

Imagine those conversations...

"What're you doing?"

"Peeing on the Wii!"


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2008)

Hahahaha, such a great conversation topic.


----------



## ancilla (Apr 4, 2008)

That was one of my favourite April Fool's Day products they launched this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think Geek is so rad.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so I just noticed... there's a cat in that toilet


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG thats weird lol
imagine playin on that and someone walking in on you... what the hell would they think? it does look like a strap on


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2008)

Lmao!!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 4, 2008)

Eww lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, maybe it could be a training device for men


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

haha yeh


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol. What's the cat doing in the toilet?

I wonder what other games they could come up involving the strap on remote *mind in gutter*.


----------



## redambition (Apr 4, 2008)

awesomeness.

the betamax to hd dvd converter gets my vote for best product though


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 6, 2008)

this is like the funniest thing ever!!! LOL!!! it makes me laugh!!


----------



## bellovesmac (Sep 27, 2008)

_What?Why?_


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL, eeeeeeewwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL that's hilarious! Trust the Japanese to come up with the kookiest games XD.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 28, 2008)

Haha, I wonder how many people play this! xD


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Lol. What's the cat doing in the toilet?

I wonder what other games they could come up involving the strap on remote *mind in gutter*._

 
If you have read, if you spray a cat you get extra points.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

This IS a joke, right?  Please say it is.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 28, 2008)

lol!!!

It's not real... try adding it to the cart: ThinkGeek :: Super Pii Pii Brothers

Still, hilarious! I wish it was real!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 28, 2008)

i'll be impressed when they come out with WII POO


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

"Hold on, I'm going Wii wee"


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 29, 2008)

Totally going on my Christmas list....fuck Rock Band, I want PiiPii!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_i'll be impressed when they come out with WII POO_

 
I don't even wanna know how that would work out


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_i'll be impressed when they come out with WII POO_

 
I think I will wait until they come out with Wii Jack Off.  You could use the same appartus.  Maybe Wii Hand Job?  I dunno...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

I think if I put FiFi in the toilet, my husband might actually piss into it, rather than on it.  He and FiFi don't get along....


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 24, 2009)

_*With a gaming system called "Wii", it was only a matter of time...*_

This thread has made my day. It may be old, but I'm resurrecting it.
I was having a really crappy (pardon the pun) day and thanks to this, I am smiling again. I don't care if it's immature. Anyone who says so can piss off (pun intended).

As for the cat in the toilet, my cat likes to climb down into the bowl so she can reach the water (when we forget to shit the lid). I'm happy to say that she has never been peed on though. 
And yes, I always leave her clean water in a bowl, but she much prefers the fresh toilety taste.

If you like this, try visiting Engrish.com - it may be the beginning of a life long addiction (it certainly is for me)!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 24, 2009)

DOUBLE YEW TEE EFF.
This is as weird as that 'Baby Wee-wee' that came out a few years ago. Does anyone remember that?! xD


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_DOUBLE YEW TEE EFF.
This is as weird as that 'Baby Wee-wee' that came out a few years ago. Does anyone remember that?! xD_

 
No, but I can imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember there was a doll called "Baby Wet-Myself" when I was little, and many other variations on that theme. My mother still laments the fact that I, being her only little girl, never liked dolls. When dolls cry and poop and pee, could you blame me? I thought that playing with pretend little humans that piss themselves was sick. I am still of that mindset.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG, wow... 

I don't know what to say


----------

